# Liquid soap question



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 29, 2018)

I hope I was able to attach the article link, if not, I have a question about the liquid soap recipe on the WSP website. It doesn't list a preservative and it was my understanding that all products containing a water base required a preservative to prevent mold and bacteria growth. I posted this question on the WSP site a few days ago but so far I haven't gotten a response and when I checked back today, I don't see the question I posted. Does the use of glycerin in the dilution phase eliminate the need for a preservative?
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handm...s/Learn-to-Make-Liquid-Soap-From-Scratch.aspx


----------



## Susie (Jan 30, 2018)

The pH of liquid soap is high enough to not require a preservative if it is for your own use.  If I were selling, I would use a preservative out of an abundance of caution, as you can't ever assume that customers are going to use good practices.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm with Susie, for personal use I don't use a preservative, if I were to ever decide to sell it I would add a preservative for good measure.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm with Susie and Shari-  I don't use a preservative in mine either (personal use), but if I were selling it, I would use one for the same reason Susie mentioned.


IrishLass


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you for your replies. Sorry that I wasn't able to respond sooner. I've only made LS once and that was a few years ago. After about 2 months it started looking different so I thought it was growing bacteria or something and I tossed it. I haven't tried again since. What's an average shelf life for a preservative free LS & do I need to keep it refrigerated or anything?


----------



## Susie (Feb 2, 2018)

I kept some diluted for almost 3 years while checking under a microscope every few months.  But I only dilute what I can use in a month to six weeks ish.  There is no need to refrigerate it, although I do often store my paste in the fridge so I don't lose it.  But I had to move it out due to needing that drawer for insulin and stuff.


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

Susie said:


> I kept some diluted for almost 3 years while checking under a microscope every few months.  But I only dilute what I can use in a month to six weeks ish.  There is no need to refrigerate it, although I do often store my paste in the fridge so I don't lose it.  But I had to move it out due to needing that drawer for insulin and stuff.



Oh, to have a dedicated refrigerator just for soaping!  I often envy the dual kitchen set-ups of some folks I know, wishing I had two kitchens!  One summer I stayed in a house that had two kitchens and it was SO overly fabulous!  Really great when there are lots of people needing to share fridge space, which was the situation.  But still, to have that in my own home, I would so love it.  Of course the electric bill would be higher to run two refrigerators simultaneously.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Susie! I used to have 2 kitchens Earlene. It was nice to have a large space that I could dedicate to soaping without hearing DH grumble about "soap stuff next to the food stuff!" & whatnot. Now that the boys are all grown & gone we've had to move to a 1-bedroom apartment. But if I could go back in time, that's the 1 place I'd want to go.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 2, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> What's an average shelf life for a preservative free LS & do I need to keep it refrigerated or anything?



Like Susie's, mine seems to last a very long time-  well over a year+ without spoiling (I kept a bottle or 2 of diluted soap back for testing). I don't refrigerate my soap once diluted, but as with Susie, I do refrigerate the paste.


IrishLass


----------

